# silencers



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

There sure does seam to be a lot talk about silencers. About how they may save your hearing and
other stuff also. Tell you what I like about them,, A few years I went hunting with a guy that used
a silencer on his .22lr. It was really nice to shoot a squirrel without scearing the beans out of every 
animal on the mountain. In some countries it's mandatory to have one to keep from disturbing the 
wild life. But dought if we will hear from the animal lovers.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

For everyday use, hunting would be a very practical application.....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

*Can we call them what they are and Not the lie that the anti gun crowd is selling?*

They are NOISE SUPPRESSORS!

Unlike the holly wood movies where you hear a Phfttt.
They will reduce the sound average 25-50%

They would be Good for your ASSAULT weapon...... Really?????? if you have a full auto gun, you are more than likely in the military 
an AR or AK is a *semi*automatic rifle so in my Remington deer rifle...

So the MSM doesn't train you like a sheep, let's get it right.

serious assault weapon no suppressors 








Suppressed Assault weapons!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes, suppressor is the proper term but it can be confusing, considering one of the biggest sellers of these items, and a sponsor here with a banner popping up for me right now, is the SILENCER shop. So I don't make a big deal out of people calling them silencers.

Of all my suppressed guns, the only one I'd come close to calling "silent" would be my bolt 22 with Sparrow attached. My 15-22 is pretty darn quiet but the cycling of the bolt makes a surprisingly large amount of noise. My bolt 22 sounds like a pellet gun.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My bolt action Blackout is very suppressed. Obviously, I use subsonic ammo.
My .308 rifles? The Savage bolt action is much quieter, but hardly quiet as a can can't do anything about the sonic crack, and I still use ear muffs when launching rounds through the AR-10.

The possibility of the HPA seeing the light of day has everyone waiting, and it is hitting the suppressor industry pretty hard. You're likely to see some pretty good deals at your locals gun shops the carry them.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Had the stupid SOCOM cans on our Mk18s...still painfully loud

Same for the giant goofy turkey baster silencer on the m110s.

I shot my G19 suppressed with 165gr 9mm - loaded to max COAL to fit in the mag over 2.2gn of Titegroup and the loudest thing was the slide racking

If HPA makes it out of the House I look forward to the industry R&D since schematic review by ATFTD is pretty bad.

I have a few designs Ive been doing in delrin and flow models out of poly - thats more or less my dog in the race - I want to mfg my own. With a good source of Inconel at 15/inch, 6AL Titanium at 12/inch and cheap steel alloys to be had Im confident I can get a superior can for much less than something like a similarly desgined AAC, GemTech or Sig

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- I was just thinking that _gun mufflers_ are like the one part of the NFA for which there isn't a 'legal' bypass. At least not that I'm aware of yet...

.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

From what I have read, subsonic 22 lr and 45 acp are the ones that allow maximum suppression of sound. I would think that in a SHTF situation not giving away your position when hunting for game would be a real asset in keeping the area under the radar to others as to your presence and the potential presence of game. Conserving resources for my own use seems reasonable.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My high dollar springer pellet gun has a silencer on it. It sounds like a staple gun.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

a .22 BB Cap (Not a CB cap) sounds like a pellet gun.
The only mgr is in Germany sold in the U.S.
It actually shoots a copper BB via rim fire.
I have 200 of them for complete OPSEC....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Shooting an AR in 300blk with subsonic ammo with a well worn suppressor it's about as loud as a loud pellet gun or small pneumatic nail gun. Same AR with full powered rounds it's still quiet enough to be comfortable to shoot with out hearing protection.

Put the suppressor with subsonic ammo on the bolt action 300blk and it's as loud as a hand powered stapler like you'd use to staple screens on the house.

At 80 yds if the scope is sighted in for full powered rounds the slower subsonic round will drop hit 8" low but as I've done it still has enough energy to travel through a medium sized deer at the same 80 yds. Had the round solidly hit a rib I doubt it would have made an exit wound.

Shooting even with full powered ammo with a good suppressor is much more enjoyable than shooting unsuppressed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've seen a few instances where homemade suppressors outperform factory made ones when it comes to actual dB suppression.
And, it's startlingly easy to make one legally. You just need to file the same paperwork for owning one, and once you've got the stamp, head to the machine shop and get crackin'.
There are many designs online and lots of videos on making one.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I cant afford a suppressor and pay the tax stamp so I am hoping that they do away with the need so I can suppress my firearms. I already suffer from tinnitus (ringing in the ears) and it SUCKS!!!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Some guns are very very quiet with suppressors. 22's and 300blk come to mind. One day, I will have my SBR approval for the 300BLK I am building and the suppressor is next week, when I go to silencerco and buy and do all their online stuff to expedite forms for ATF.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am hopping that that the HPA is passed and silencers are taken off of the NFA. If you are a stickler, then the proper term is "silencer" as H.P. Maxim invented and patented it in 1909 as "silencer." I really do not care which term is used though, silencer, suppressor, mox nix to me.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Some guns are very very quiet with suppressors. 22's and 300blk come to mind. One day, I will have my SBR approval for the 300BLK I am building and the suppressor is next week, when I go to silencerco and buy and do all their online stuff to expedite forms for ATF.


 Here is both a 22 & 300 Blackout. Both are SBR. Didn't build mine but bought the AAC 9" complete upper in 300 Blackout & just love shooting that gun. Use a Saker 762 with it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> Here is both a 22 & 300 Blackout. Both are SBR. Didn't build mine but bought the AAC 9" complete upper in 300 Blackout & just love shooting that gun. Use a Saker 762 with it.


Very nice.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Why, I may actually be in love. No... on second thought, it's just lust. I'm good with that. One of each, gun and woman, please!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

"Her dislikes include feed tray stoppages, tracer flareout on her NVG's and premature fixed wing strikes scattering her high-value targets...."


----------



## rob123xyz (Mar 31, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I am hopping that that the HPA is passed and silencers are taken off of the NFA. If you are a stickler, then the proper term is "silencer" as H.P. Maxim invented and patented it in 1909 as "silencer." I really do not care which term is used though, silencer, suppressor, mox nix to me.


I just bought a Silencerco Hybrid and am waiting with it under "quarantine" for the NFA process to be completed (estimated eight months). Here's what the local dealer I bought it from had to say about the HPA: If it passes, there will be an immediate sucking out of nearly every suppressor in the supply chain. They will simply be unavailable, or those you find somewhere will maybe double in price. It might take a year or more for manufacturing to catch up with demand, so his feelings (biased I'm sure) was that you needed to buy now and either apply for the NFA approval and pay the tax, or at least have the dealer hold the item for you after you paid in full.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rob123xyz said:


> I just bought a Silencerco Hybrid and am waiting with it under "quarantine" for the NFA process to be completed (estimated eight months). Here's what the local dealer I bought it from had to say about the HPA: If it passes, there will be an immediate sucking out of nearly every suppressor in the supply chain. They will simply be unavailable, or those you find somewhere will maybe double in price. It might take a year or more for manufacturing to catch up with demand, so his feelings (biased I'm sure) was that you needed to buy now and either apply for the NFA approval and pay the tax, or at least have the dealer hold the item for you after you paid in full.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My NFA guy said that exact same thing....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rob123xyz said:


> I just bought a Silencerco Hybrid and am waiting with it under "quarantine" for the NFA process to be completed (estimated eight months). Here's what the local dealer I bought it from had to say about the HPA: If it passes, there will be an immediate sucking out of nearly every suppressor in the supply chain. They will simply be unavailable, or those you find somewhere will maybe double in price. It might take a year or more for manufacturing to catch up with demand, so his feelings (biased I'm sure) was that you needed to buy now and either apply for the NFA approval and pay the tax, or at least have the dealer hold the item for you after you paid in full.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just bought a Silencer also, 3/23/17. I paid the stamp, and am doing this to get ahead of the ballgame too, just in case Congress actually does something to pass HPA.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> My bolt action Blackout is very suppressed. Obviously, I use subsonic ammo.
> My .308 rifles? The Savage bolt action is much quieter, but hardly quiet as a can can't do anything about the sonic crack, and I still use ear muffs when launching rounds through the AR-10.
> 
> The possibility of the HPA seeing the light of day has everyone waiting, and it is hitting the suppressor industry pretty hard. You're likely to see some pretty good deals at your locals gun shops the carry them.


I am beginning to wonder if the HPA will ever come to fruition.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

From the summary of the HPA bill:


> This bill amends the Internal Revenue Code to: (1) eliminate the $200 transfer tax on firearm silencers, and (2) treat any person who acquires or possesses a firearm silencer as meeting any registration or licensing requirements of the National Firearms Act with respect to such silencer. Any person who pays a transfer tax on a silencer after October 22, 2015, may receive a refund of such tax.
> The bill amends the federal criminal code to preempt state or local laws that tax or regulate firearm silencers.


To me, this means that silencers effectively become the same as any other non-NFA firearm.
If that's true, then manufacturing your own silencers would now be just as legal as they were, but now also no longer require the tax stamp before making one.
Since that would be my plan anyways, I don't think I would worry about the dry spell that manufactured silencers would go through if the HPA passes.
The dry spell I would have to deal with is the replacement threaded barrels for my pistols. 
No reason I can't jump on that now!

Side note: Is anyone else slightly perplexed and a bit angry that this crap exists in the INTERNAL REVENUE CODE????


----------

